# Walleyes



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Any tips on catching walleye, saugaur, saugeye on the river? I'll be fisfishing from a boat .Thanks


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Shiners if you can catch them. If you are trolling- Jointed Shad Raps, flicker shad, fat raps. Shad colors, crayfish colors, chrome. Good luck. You can catch them on night crawler harnesses if you don't mind catching/wading through catfish and sheephead. Good luck.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

PJF said:


> Shiners if you can catch them. If you are trolling- Jointed Shad Raps, flicker shad, fat raps. Shad colors, crayfish colors, chrome. Good luck. You can catch them on night crawler harnesses if you don't mind catching/wading through catfish and sheephead. Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend of mine does well fishing a Carolina Rig and a floating worm


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Jig gold or silver bladebaits


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You can also pick them off at nite in the summer on shallow rockpiles/bars.. big swim baits and jerkbaits... might get a big smallie or wiper to!


----------

